# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί για κοκατίλ

## αργυρω

Σε ένα κλουβί 50Χ50Χ86 για παπαγάλους έχω δυο αρσενικά κοκατίλ.Μπορώ στο ίδιο κλουβί να βάλω αργότερα και δυο θυληκά;Είναι αρκετός ο χώρος;

----------


## Nightrain

Προφανώς και όχι.. Και 2 που ήδη έχεις μέσα μικρό είναι.

Μεγαλύτερο θα πάρεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο χώρος είναι αρκετά μικρός. Ιδιαίτερα για δύο ζευγάρια. Θα γίνουν πολύ διεκδικητικά, ειδικά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής που οι ορμόνες είναι στο φουλ.
Καλύτερα αγόρασε άλλη μία εβδομηντάρα ή ενενηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα για το ένα ζευγάρι και το άλλο αν έχεις την οικονομική ευχέρεια να του αγοράσεις επίσης ένα ίδιο, γιατί και το ήδη υπάρχουν είναι πολύ μικρό για δύο παπαγάλους μεγέθους κοκατίλ. Ό,τι και να γίνει πάντως, όχι μαζί τα ζευγάρια. Τα αρσενικά μαλώνουν; Γιατί θέλεις να πάρεις δύο θηλυκά; Πάντως αν είναι το θέμα μοναξιάς, αν δεν μαλώνουν τα πουλιά τότε μην ανησυχείς, δεν θα πλήξουν, ξέρουν πως να περνούν τον χρόνο τους!!  :winky:

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου,για κατασκευή κλουβιού.
Σαν μελλοντικός αγοραστής κοκατιλ.
Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε 65Χ65Χ90-100.
Μολις ετοιμάσω το σχέδιο και τα υλικά,θα ανοίξω ένα τοπικ.

----------


## αργυρω

Σκέφτηκα να τους πάρω ταίρι για να μη αισθάνονται μόνα.Αλλά αφού μου λες ότι δεν χρειάζεται θα το σκεφτώ πάλι.

----------


## blackmailer

δεν υπάρχει θέμα μοναξιάς απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι μόνα τους!! ειδικά αφού δεν έχεις τσακωμούς και φασαρίες μάλλον τα έχουν βρει μεταξύ τους !!
Αν σκεφτείς ζευγάρωμα εννοείται άλλο κλουβί κάθε ζευγάρι με ιδανικό κλουβί για αναπαραγωγές κόκατιλ (σύμφωνα με τους έμπειρους) τις 76αρες ζευγαρώστρες (76x45x45)...

----------

